
For Canada and U.S., ‘That Relationship Is Gone’ After Bitter Nafta Talks - reasonablemann
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/03/world/canada/trudeau-trump-nafta.html
======
Latteland
Other countries know that we lost our mind as a country and we'll revert to
the mean after 4 or 8 years of living down by the river in a van, right? I
hope that myself :-) We'll go back to believing in calm international
relations based on respect, not whats on tv shows or helps a politician in
certain state. We'll go back to being a normal democracy, assuming that our
former close allies haven't been destroyed or anything. It'll be ok with our
buddy Canada, right?

~~~
forapurpose
People also thought there was no way Trump would be elected. It's not just the
US, but Hungary, Poland, the UK (Brexit), and many, many countries with
problems with right-wing populist nationalists. Imagining it will fix itself
seems pretty dangerous. Either diagnose the problem, organize and act, or it
will get worse. Much of the Internet and many people I know won't even discuss
it, which puts us a long way from what needs to be done.

